# Do you and or your DD sleep without underwear?



## Ericka1999 (Aug 4, 2009)

Do you and your DD sleep without underwear?Since it's just the 3 of us girls DD6&DD9 we just sleep with nothing on.Unless when the weather is cold we just wear a nighshirt without underwear under it most of the time.

My DDs wear a nightshirt like this one..Or sometimes just a long nightshirt when having a friend over for sleepover..
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...ct_id=11021977

In our household since it's just 3 of use girls including me, casual nudity isn't an issue that both of my girls including me we don't wear any underwear just to be comfortable.When the weather is hot they wear nothing to bed.

I'm wondering if this is common especially here in America since I was raised in a household indoor European standards of modesty lifestyle since both of my parents are European born immagrants now living in Canada..


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

We all wear PJs to bed (I looooove PJs, and we all have lots of them), but we don't wear underwear underneath.

I thought that was normal because it's how I grew up, but my SIL was here a few weeks ago and saw me getting my DS dressed for bed, and she expressed surprise that he doesn't wear underwear under his PJs. I got a confused look on my face and told her that I don't either and she didn't say anything, so I thought maybe we're just weird.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't have daughters. I used to not wear underwear to bed but now I wear underwear because I don't like waking up with a foot nestled in an awkward place. I mostly wear just underwear to bed though unless I'm really cold or something.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

I grew up (in USA) in a household with similar ideas toward nudity. My mother wasn't shy about walking around naked and now in my own house I'm pretty casual about clothes (especially now - 3rd trimester, summer, 'nuff said) and my DD isn't required to wear anything she doesn't want to....being naked is nice. Sometimes comfy jammies feel really good and under those circumstances I'll wear them....but naked feels best to me most of the time for sleeping...so we go with that. DD MUCH prefers sleeping naked with no covers, even when it feels WAY too cold to me in the room, she's just like her Dada!

So...yeah, we be nude in our sleepings! DD wears her dipe, but that's it and I don't wear anything. Dada usually wears a tshirt, but nothing else.

I have woken up with a foot nestled in an ackward spot...but my love of naked sleeping outweighs my pain at a little toenail scratching something not meant to be scratched (omg, EVER!)...and so, we press on as per usual: naked and lovin' it!


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I definitely don't sleep in underwear. Poor dd is still stuck in a diaper but no undies for my ds while sleeping! I think sleeping in underwear is killer uncomfortable and growing up my mom told me you needed to give your parts a chance to breathe at night--girl or boy. I totally agree and tell my ds the same thing when he's putting his PJs on.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I would say I wear undies about half the time - but when I do, it's all I wear. I cannot tolerate wearing anything else to sleep.

DD, she usually wears PJ's and undies.

I didn't hear about airing out and not wearing underwear at night until I was a grown up, and honestly, it seems kinda odd to me


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

Unless we're out somewhere in public during the day, I don't really care if my kids wear underwear. Actually, if they are wearing long pants, I don't care even if we are leaving the house. I sometimes go commando during the day, and at night I have no real uniform. Sometimes I go to bed fully dressed, with underwear, bra, pajamas. Sometimes I wear just underpants. Sometimes I'm naked. And any combination of the above. I just don't think it's a big deal being dressed for sleeping.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

None of us wear underwear when we sleep. Our bodies need to breathe!


----------



## mummyofan (Jun 25, 2008)

no nothing in bed and I walk around the upstairs naked, as does my husband, when going to bed and waking up - let's be clear here!!


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

While I would love to sleep naked again (and DH would love it to), one or both kids frequently still ends up in bed with us and that makes me uncomfortable, so I wear panties to bed. But nothing else unless it is freezing (this is San Diego, so like maybe 2x a year). Lately its been really hot and the kids have worn undies/boxers to bed, but nothing else. In slightly cooler weather they will switch to PJs or a nightgown without undies. Our rule is you have to have somthing that covers your genitals if you get into bed with anyone else. If they sleep in their own bed all night they are welcome to sleep nude and DS sometimes does.


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rebeccajo* 
I don't have daughters. I used to not wear underwear to bed but now I wear underwear because I don't like waking up with a foot nestled in an awkward place. I mostly wear just underwear to bed though unless I'm really cold or something.









: (except I do have a daughter) I couldn't help but lol @ the foot nestled in an awkward place because I've so btdt.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Nothing under my night shirt over here. Things need to breathe & I find if I wear underwear too long I get irritated along the elastic lines.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

I usually wear underwear. I just find it more comfortable. When I was eight or nine my mom suggested that I start sleeping without underwear, but I didn't like it.

Both DDs always wear underwear with nightgowns, and most of the time with PJs, though not always. They're 4 and 5 and don't always do a fantastic job wiping so the underwear serves a hygienic purpose with that. As well, they'll go outside and play in the morning in their pjs, in our very visible backyard, and they really have no modesty at all. I imagine that our neighbours appreciate them wearing underwear with their nightgowns.


----------



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrawberryFields* 
growing up my mom told me you needed to give your parts a chance to breathe at night--girl or boy.











My mum told me that too!

I also recall, hearing years ago about a Japanese study on sleeping with underwear. I can't remember the details. It was definitely negative though. Something about how the elastic waistband affects digestion or circulation or something.....

so no underwear here


----------



## natural_mama89 (May 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ericka1999* 
Do you and your DD sleep without underwear?Since it's just the 3 of us girls DD6&DD9 we just sleep with nothing on.Unless when the weather is cold we just wear a nighshirt without underwear under it most of the time.

My DDs wear a nightshirt like this one..Or sometimes just a long nightshirt when having a friend over for sleepover..
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...ct_id=11021977

In our household since it's just 3 of use girls including me, casual nudity isn't an issue that both of my girls including me we don't wear any underwear just to be comfortable.When the weather is hot they wear nothing to bed.

I'm wondering if this is common especially here in America since I was raised in a household indoor European standards of modesty lifestyle since both of my parents are European born immagrants now living in Canada..

I don't like to sleep in clothes. Sometimes in the winter I wear a long chemise that I made, nothing underneath. And I did grow up in the US. has nothing to do with my upbringing, just my personal preference.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

I wear boxers or pj pants to bed, but I don't wear underwear underneath. A lot of the underwear I wear wouldn't be the most comfy to sleep in. I'm more comfortable these days sleeping in clothes so I don't often sleep naked anymore.


----------



## wookie (Dec 12, 2008)

i wear some kind of bottoms to bed (shorts, longs etc.) but no underwear. dh sleeps buff. ds1 wears pj's but no undies to bed. most summer days ds1 wears no underpants under his shorts or whatever esp if we're going to be home all day. ds2 is still in diapers but he'll prolly go ds1's way when he's older. i just find the whole elastic thingies on underwear too uncomfy during the day even, so definitely not at night.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

I was raised between Great Britian and USA, but that doesn't really matter since my parents, my mom especially since she's really the one that raised us, was very prude and strict and controlling and overprotective.

Both my husband and I sleep completely nude. My daughters still both wear diapers to bed because they can't control their bladders while they sleep.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't have a DD but that wouldn't affect my choice. I HAVE to wear underwear and I also wear a bra. I feel too uncomfortable without. Hubby just wears pj bottoms.


----------



## Madders (Jul 15, 2009)

We all wear underwear and pj's to bed. (no bras)


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
so no underwear here

















so graphic! :gasp: oh no!


----------



## ErikaG (Nov 12, 2005)

My toddler still wears diapers to bed. I tend to sleep without underwear on unless we've got overnight guests.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I frequently sleep naked, and rarely wear underwear to bed. I will occasionally will wear just a t-shirt to keep DS from twiddling my breasts all night, but really it is just to keep him away. I would sleep naked every night if I could.

I do put DS in pj's, but he tends to move around at night A LOT. He is also pretty skinny and I like our bedroom to be as cold as possible, so if he isn't pretty bundled, especially in the colder months, he wakes up blue and shivering.







: Actually, I usually wear PJ's to bed in the winter, but they are light even then, and we sleep under a HUGE wool stuffed comforter.


----------



## hibiscus mum (Apr 6, 2009)

No undies to bed here. After wearing them all day, I like the chance to air out. I usually wear pyjama pants and a t-shirt...and a bra when I'm nursing (feel like I need the extra support).


----------



## bezark (Mar 17, 2009)

I only have a son, but my night time attire has nothing to do with the sex of my child. I wear a nursing tank, underwear and PJ pants every night. DH wears just underwear, and DS wears a diaper/wool cover and a long sleeved t-shirt. We like our bedroom cold and I usually have to let the dog out at least once in the middle of the night. I'd really rather not give any night-owl neighbors a free show.


----------



## cyncyn (Nov 19, 2004)

DD and I never wear underwear to bed - usually we wear pjs or nightgowns, but nothing underneath. Going commando under clothes is also pretty common around here. I do require dd to wear underwear to school.

I got the habit from my mom (she also told me the breathing skin thing) but we were not a naked family by any means. My mom is very modest and I don't ever remember seeing her naked. I don't believe I've ever seen my older brother naked either.


----------



## srs (Nov 8, 2007)

It keeps changing for me. When I was a little kid, the rule in our house was that if you had a nightgown on than you had to have undies too. When I was a bit older my grandmother told me the "airing out" thing, and I usually wore pajama bottoms and no undies, and a t shirt and no bra. Ever since my third trimester with DD, I've wanted the support of a bra at night, and weirdly, with this pg I've found myself wearing undies at night more, because they seem comfortable.
DD generally wears undies under her jammies, but I'm sure she wouldn't mind being naked.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I sleep naked EXCEPT for underwear - prekiddos I slept totaly nekkid a good bit. I don't generally wander around my house nekkid though, cause' I now have 2 little boys, AND we live with my dad.. and umm... running into him nekkid would just not be cool, yk







At night when I have to goto the bathroom I generally nab a t-shirt on the off chance of him getting up to goto the bathroom at the same time


----------



## caro113 (Aug 25, 2008)

... I don't usually wear underwear at all







:

I love sleeping naked! DP hates being naked but oh well. And DD is usually naked or in her diaper. In fact, unless we are leaving the house, or having people over, she's never in clothes. And even then she isn't always dressed


----------



## snapper mamma (May 22, 2005)

I don't wear undies or not b/c of the kids but....

Am I the only one who thinks about having to run out of the house due to a fire or intruder? Totally nuts, I am sure! I loooove to sleep nekkid but am resigned to wearing a night shirt and panties, "just in case". It sounds so silly as I type it as I am sure no firefighter would laugh at me if I was naked and my house was on fire.

Dh on the other hand wears underwear since DD was born. I guess it just makes him feel more comfortable since our queen bed is tight quarters.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I sleep with undies on because I'm more comfortable with them on. I've been told by my OB/GYN that it's better to sleep without them. So, I'm encouraging dd to sleep without them on. She tends to get rashes, so it's good for her. Ds has only been without overnight protection for a week, so I now have to talk him into no undies at night.


----------



## jjawm (Jun 17, 2007)

Lately I've been sleeping naked, but when it gets colder I'll wear underware, pants, and a long sleeved shirt. I HATE being cold.


----------



## LittleYellow (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snapper mamma* 
I don't wear undies or not b/c of the kids but....

Am I the only one who thinks about having to run out of the house due to a fire or intruder? Totally nuts, I am sure! I loooove to sleep nekkid but am resigned to wearing a night shirt and panties, "just in case". It sounds so silly as I type it as I am sure no firefighter would laugh at me if I was naked and my house was on fire.

Dh on the other hand wears underwear since DD was born. I guess it just makes him feel more comfortable since our queen bed is tight quarters.

We DID leave the house at night when we had a pipe burst and water started coming out of multiple points in the ceiling. I'm pretty modest myself, so I have to say I was pretty glad that dd's and I were covered with jammies when I took them over to the neighbors.

As for underwear - I guess I'd never thought about sleeping without it, I just have always slept with it.


----------



## ashley9742 (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow, mamas! I am getting quite an education. I have always slept with underwear. Not because there were ever rules about it in my house or because anyone ever told me to, I just wanted to. Now, it just seems natural and I feel more comfortable that way. I generally sleep fully clothed--either pajamas or a tank top and shorts.

The funny thing is that my mom didn't wear underwear to bed when I was a kid. I always thought she was just kind of weird in that way. When I was in high school, I convinced her that she should start wearing underwear to bed because it was really strange that she didn't wear it. Looking back, I can't believe she paid any attention to me on that one!


----------



## Peppermint Poppies (Jan 7, 2007)

I usually only wear a nursing bra to bed (to hold my breastpads in, otherwise the sheets get wet). Apart from that, I usually sleep completely naked, all year round. There is usually a pair of pyjamas on the floor beside the bed, to put on if I'm roaming the house when we have visitors, or to prepare brekky if I'm not sure what I'm going to wear for the day yet.


----------



## Serenyd (Jan 6, 2008)

I get uti's really easily, so I don't wear them to bed. If I do it usually burns when I pee as soon as I get up. I was also told when I was a kid, that it's not healthy to wear socks to bed, because your feet need that time to breathe & air out. I kind of feel the same way about the underwear thing.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I usually sleep naked or in pajamas (its gets down to 30 below at night here during the winter...no undeies but definitely a hat







.) but without undies unless I have my period then I wear undies. my kids all sleep with underware. I would be comfortable with them sleeping however they want here but want them dressd when at their dads. also if we have guests everyone sleeps ina manner appropriate for guests to see. and in case of a fire or what have you I keep pajamas by the bed.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

I sleep naked most of the time. I will wear underwear if I am menstruating and sometimes a tank and I hate it. I hate having anything on while sleeping, i love being naked and so does DS







: My mom also told me that my Vagina and bum needed to breath at night and I believe her and will tell my DH that. I think it is healthy to be naked.

DH also sleeps naked most of the time, unless my mom or nieces are sleeping over and then he wears underwear.

DS wears a diaper and nothing else if it is hot or a tank or t-shirt or long sleeve pj top or sometimes once piece light cotton sleep if it is cool or in the winter fleece one piece because he rolls around all over the place and refuses to use a blanket (even when his skin is so cold I can't stand him against me
















Anyway I do think about having to run out the house in the middle of the night so when I take of my PJ's lounge wear to go to bed I keep it in handy grabbing distance and so does DH. We also have robes near by on hooks.

A question for those that sleep in undies. Do you change into a fresh pair to sleep in or wear the ones you were wearing already? Just wondering as I have slept naked since I was a kid.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snapper mamma* 
I don't wear undies or not b/c of the kids but....

Am I the only one who thinks about having to run out of the house due to a fire or intruder? Totally nuts, I am sure! I loooove to sleep nekkid but am resigned to wearing a night shirt and panties, "just in case". It sounds so silly as I type it as I am sure no firefighter would laugh at me if I was naked and my house was on fire.

Dh on the other hand wears underwear since DD was born. I guess it just makes him feel more comfortable since our queen bed is tight quarters.

Well, I responded that we don't wear underwear to bed, but that doesn't mean we sleep naked. I would never be comfortable sleeping naked, just not my thing. Ds and I wear 2 piece pajama sets and Dh wears a pair of sweatpants. So if we had a fire we'd all be covered


----------



## honey-lilac (Jun 30, 2009)

Usually I sleep in a bra, no underwear. Oh gosh this sounds horrible but one of my breasts is really stretched out and "floppy" and if I don't wear a bra it really bothers me, day or night. Underwear though, I was always raised to believe it needs to "breathe" as well, and it makes sense, if I wear underwear at night I tend to get yeast infections, even if it's cotton.

Only time I wear underwear is if it's that time of the month or if I'm pregnant (it has to do with the excess discharge, graphic as that is).


----------



## muldey (May 8, 2002)

We wear undies.My grandmother used to tell me to take off undies to sleep to let everything breathe,but my mom would've went nuts,lol.I'm just not comfortable naked(I sleep in undies and a t shirt),but when the kids sleep in their own beds I don't care what they wear or don't,just that they have something to throw on nearby for when they get up.When they sleep with me or their cousin undies must be on.We don't really own pjs,except lounge pants.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

My six year old dd and four year old ds frequently sleep completely nude. The two year old also, but not often cuz Im worried about acciidents. Though if anyone has a diaper rash or yeast infection, Im a big fan of fresh air as a cure. I personally sleep in underware, shorts or sweats (depending on season) and a tshirt. Thats only because my fil and 18 year old nephew and until recently another 22yr old nephew all live here and if I have to get up and run after a little kid I want to be prepared. Also my 17yr old son tends to barge in without knocking AND my bedroom room doors directly into the livingroom and is right by the front door no less and my little ones run in and out and leave the door open so I could be flashed the world at any moment. DH use to sleep nude before we had kids, now he sleeps pretty much fully dressed cuz he ususally ends up on the couch. No, I dont kick him out, the kids do, lol! For some reason, he doesnt like being rolled on and kicked all night.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I sleep in PJ pants and a loose cotton T-shirt (preferably old and well loved), no undies, no bra. And I'm super picky about what PJ pants and T's I will sleep in. DH sleeps in just boxers. DD sleeps in just undies, sometimes a nightgown or t-shirt with undies. She always starts with PJ's or a nightgown and 95% of the time she strips them off in the middle of the night. However, she WILL NOT sleep without undies. I've tried with the your body needs a chance to breathe argument, and she looks at me like I've lost it. Undies, on. Period. DS, not yet night trained, sleeps in dipes plus seasonally appropriate PJ's. We keep the house cool at night, so he is often in long sleeved or fleece PJ's. He is my "cold" sleeper, kicks off blankets and sleeps best in warm jammies. DD, however, sleeps in undies only, snuggled under the covers.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I can't sleep with clothes on. DD wears jammies, or a pull up only in the summer.

I do wear a sleep bra when I'm nursing because my boobs get so full-it just feels better. I also wear shirts when my I'm co-sleeping with a baby because it gets cold and I need to keep the blankets down a bit for the babe, so my arms get cold.


----------



## Ambystoma (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm a naked sleeper most of the time. It's too hot here to even try to sleep in clothes any time during the year. Sometimes I wear underwear, but I have those barely-there style undies, so they aren't restrictive.

Am I the only one whose grandma told them that sleeping in undies gives you worms? Is that some crazy old wives' tale or actually reasonable??


----------



## battymama (Jan 15, 2008)

My mum always told me not to wear undies to bed or i would get fanny rot







:







i never wear undies, and when it is hot we all sleep nude except for the babies nappy, oh and dh wears boxers to bed now that dd is around just for his own comfort.


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

During the summer, I sleep without underwear about half the time. I have found in recent years that doing so tends to lessen various girly problems I seem to be overly susceptible to.

During the winter, I sleep naked about 80% of the time. My husband likes down comforters during the winter, and I get way too hot under them if I'm wearing anything. If I'm not wearing anything and I wake in a pool of sweat, I can just move and go back to sleep. If I'm wearing pjs and I wake in a pool of sweat, the cursed pjs are soaked through too have to be changed.


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

I always wear undies, even to bed. It's not a modesty thing or anything like that, I just do not feel physically comfortable without them. I cannot stand the feeling of going braless either (when I'm awake, anyway). I have a fairly small bust so it isn't even a support thing. I guess I just like my bits to be cozy.

I do not have a DD but if I did I would let her sleep with or without; whichever was most comfortable for her.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

AaAaack! NONONONONO panties to bed for me or DD!

That just gives me claustrophobic hebbie jeebies!









I never did growing up and neither did my mom. My aunt, however, wears her undies almost obsessively. Its interesting because neither my mom, nor I, have ever had a yeast infection but for my aunts its a regular fact of life.









DD is totally comfortable nude or with a big t-shirt and I want her to keep that comfort as she gets older, so I let her decide.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

None of us sleep in underwear. My partner and I sleep in t-shirts (or long-sleeved shirts), and my kids sleep in pj outfits or nightgowns, but no undies.

It's supposed to be healthy for women to go without underwear at night, at least.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *butterfly_mommy* 

A question for those that sleep in undies. Do you change into a fresh pair to sleep in or wear the ones you were wearing already? Just wondering as I have slept naked since I was a kid.

I wear the same ones and put fresh ones on in the morning


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

We all sleep nakid except in the winter when it is frigid then the kids and I will put on PJs but no undies, DH always sleeps in the nude. I do wear undies when pg for reasons that is really TMI.
















My mom always had us take off our undies to sleep at night as kids. I am much more comfortable without them, I only wear them when I have to.


----------



## punkrockmomma (Jan 29, 2008)

I think if I didn't get cold so easily at night I might sleep in less then I do. I get so cold in the winter sometimes I sleep in flannel pjs, long underwear, and a hoodie, and 2 pairs of socks, plus I'll be covered in a down comforter and usually 2 blankets.







: I do usually sleep in underwear, but that's because it's another warmth thing with me. I do sleep naked sometimes, but only when it's really hot outside, or I get too cold when I sleep,especially this summer. It's been chilly at night, most nights. DP usually sleeps naked, or only in sleep pants. DD sleeps in a diaper, and I have to put her in jammies or she'll take her diaper off, and it's also so she stays warm at night, because she doesn't like to sleep with blankets covering her. If she wants to sleep naked when she's potty trained I won't have a problem with it.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snapper mamma* 
I don't wear undies or not b/c of the kids but....

Am I the only one who thinks about having to run out of the house due to a fire or intruder? Totally nuts, I am sure! I loooove to sleep nekkid but am resigned to wearing a night shirt and panties, "just in case". It sounds so silly as I type it as I am sure no firefighter would laugh at me if I was naked and my house was on fire.

Dh on the other hand wears underwear since DD was born. I guess it just makes him feel more comfortable since our queen bed is tight quarters.

No, I think about that too, even though I laugh at myself for it.









I remember several years ago, DH and I had recently talked about that and he had teased me for it, so that night I slept naked to see what it was like, and we had a 7.1 earthquake and had to leap out of bed!! I remember standing in our closet doorway with the house shaking all over the place saying, "SEE?!? The ONE TIME I sleep with no clothes on!!!"


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifeguard* 
Nothing under my night shirt over here. Things need to breathe & I find if I wear underwear too long I get irritated along the elastic lines.









:

I hate when I _have to_ wear underwear at night. Though I do wear pjs! DH wears underwear and SOCKS! Maybe I can convince him that his feet need to breathe.


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Doesn't wearing a bra all night increase your risk of breast cancer or something?


----------



## Thisbirdwillfly (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

I can't sleep with clothes on
Yes, this. DH and I both sleep in the buff. I keep a robe and he keeps a pair of briefs on our nightstands, just in case.

When my S was little, I did wear boxers and a loose t-shirt but that was only for a short while.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

I usually wear loose, "breathy" underwear to sleep in (like lightweight bloomers or girlie boxers) and that gives me plenty of "breathing space". I have also worn just pajama pants with nothing underneath. But since I've been cosleeping with kiddos for five years now, I never sleep naked, ever. I don't think it's appropriate with minors involved. I don't mind walking around the house naked or sharing showers, but cuddling and being in each other's personal space for extended periods of time is different.


----------



## Madalyn (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lonegirl* 
I don't have a DD but that wouldn't affect my choice. I HAVE to wear underwear and I also wear a bra. I feel too uncomfortable without. Hubby just wears pj bottoms.

Me too. I feel weird without anything on. Plus our dog sleeps with us too. I'd feel odd being naked with her cuddled up to me.


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

My DD loves to sleep naked, and it doesn't bother me except for one thing--whenever she's without panties I always wake up with her butt smooshed into my face! Ack! So we have a rule, for now, that she has to sleep in panties. When she stops sleeping with her butt in my face or sleeps in her own bed she is free to be as naked or not naked as she wants!

She also wears a t-shirt in the summer and pants and a long sleeve shirt in the winter because she will lay there ice cold with no covers on otherwise.

I wear a t-shirt and undies year round. I can't stand to sleep in a bra. No undies is nice, but I have the feet in odd places issue that so many others mentioned and I don't like it!

My DH likes to sleep naked but often wears boxers just because it's awkward for things to be hanging out with DD rolling around the bed. The other morning he said, "Ow! You just hit my nuts!" without thinking, and DD immediately stuck her head under the covers and proclaimed, "Daddy there are no walnuts in our bed."


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

I usually wear nothing, Dh wears underwear, and DS2 is swaddled with a diaper. That's our bed.

In the kids' room, sometimes DSD wears jammies, sometimes undies, and sometimes she takes her panties off.









DS1 wears a diaper and at minimum something on the bottom. If he doesn't have something over the diaper, he will rip off his diaper and pee all over his bed. DS1 usually winds up in our bed in the morning for mama milks.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

We wear PJ's to bed. My dd takes off her underwear and pj's at night sometimes but I leave mine on. I used to sleep naked and will again when we have our own place and I have my own room again.


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

H sleeps nude, the rest of us sleep with clothes on, including underwear. Sometimes the girls will sleep in just underwear, when it's hot outside. I am uncomfortable being nude, myself, but I don't mind H or the girls being sans clothes!


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceanbaby* 
None of us wear underwear when we sleep. Our bodies need to breathe!

Same here!!







:


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceanbaby* 
None of us wear underwear when we sleep. Our bodies need to breathe!

Ditto! I do wear baggy pj pants to bed though. DD is still not 100% reliable at night so she mostly wears a pull up but if I feel she will make it through the night I let her sleep in just a t-shirt. I think it is good to let her bum get some air! I will often put her in bloomers or baggy pants during the day with no undies on too, for some additional "airing".

Growing up my mom was always very adamant that you don't wear underwear to bed.


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pepper44* 
My DD loves to sleep naked, and it doesn't bother me except for one thing--whenever she's without panties I always wake up with her butt smooshed into my face!

The other morning he said, "Ow! You just hit my nuts!" without thinking, and DD immediately stuck her head under the covers and proclaimed, "Daddy there are no walnuts in our bed."

laughup

thats great!

i'm another one who always heard about airing out your nether regions. i guess that pearl of wisdom came from my grandmother as well.


----------



## DianeMarie (Jul 7, 2009)

I actually remember reading or hearing something about females wearing underwear to bed, and how it greatly increases the risks for yeast infections and UTI's. Allowing that area to get some fresh air and not be all "cooped up" 24 hours a day is good, I think----especially at night.

I don't know how any girl/woman could wear panties to bed.......so much FREEDOM is going bare a**!!!


----------



## Amandamanda (Sep 29, 2007)

growing up i only wore an oversized t-shirt (one that came above the knees, but was still long enough to cover everything, even while sitting) to bed and i never wore underwear to bed. not till i went to college and had a roommate for the first time haha. by the time i was in high school though i would wear pj pants and a tank top to bed, no underwear or bra though.


----------



## kayleesmom (Dec 16, 2004)

we all wear underwear to bed here. but no bras


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

I do occasionally if I am cold or just too lazy to take them off, but usually I don't wear underwear and I definitely prefer to wear a gown of some sort or nothing at all if I get hot. I would say never a bra, but I have actually worn one a few times now with the heavy pregnancy breasts









Granted, it is just DH and I, but I can't see changing that even with kids in the picture and my Dad wore only tighty-whities to bed and walked around in the house with them at times, but I do feel my family is a bit of an oddity in our region as far as being more casual about nudity around family. Like I see a lot of people say they are uncomfortable or would never change clothes in front of their parents/siblings. I mean, I will go to a private space if readily available, but it isn't a big deal if we are in a hurry or whatever.


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

I HATE sleeping naked, absolutely hate it! I *always* wear underwear and pajamas, that is how I'm most comfortable. DS wears a t-shirt and diaper, DH wears a t-shirt and boxers.


----------



## baglady (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snapper mamma* 

Am I the only one who thinks about having to run out of the house due to a fire or intruder? Totally nuts, I am sure! I loooove to sleep nekkid but am resigned to wearing a night shirt and panties, "just in case". It sounds so silly as I type it as I am sure no firefighter would laugh at me if I was naked and my house was on fire.


This is me exactly. DH has tried to encourage me to sleep naked several times. I try but always put on clothes. I might have to run out of the house in the middle of the night.


----------

